# Bridger from Boulder borrowed me a PFD



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

borrowed you = loaned you?


sorry but you have to translate Arkansan to Coloradan on the buzz


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

noahfecks said:


> borrowed you = loaned you?
> 
> 
> sorry but you have to translate Arkansan to Coloradan on the buzz


Funny, you don't know how close you are...


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Texarkanistan?


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Seriously, does the name ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I use to boat with a Bridger from that area a long time ago. Sent you a PM. Good luck.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks a ton!


----------

